# T-3 question



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi all,

My question is why does my endo order only TSH and T-4 labs and nothing else related to thyroid? What is the point of T-4 without T-3?

I read all these posts about how the doctors don't order the correct labs and I don't see why they don't...insurance (or the patient) pays, and it's no skin off their noses to order EVERYTHING, is it?

Very frustrating.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I would agree. My experience is atypical, but these boards have taught me so much. Patient advocate, and patiently advocate. My male GP ordered the full thyroid panel when I went to see him, but he is hashis as well. Dumb luck there.

Otherwise, they are trained towards the sure thing, the best guess to minimize litigation I would guess. The standard is tsh, and thats what tge majority of research supports. it takes a little bit of bravery to deviate.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

I honestly feel too stupid to insist on tests, but I am going to get my nerve up.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Me too. I'm just a human being but they know the human body. It's just plain awkward.


----------



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

I guess I just need to go to medical school!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My endo doesn't always test free t3. When she started to, my insurance company refused to cover the tests (after the first two, I think). So I was stuck w/ a hefty bill.

What we decided to do - and what I'm comfortable with - is to test free t4 and TSH regularly. If I feel poorly or if I feel symptomatic, we'll add in free t3 and see what my insurance will pay.

What you might want to do is get your free t4 to about 75% of your range and then see how you feel. If you don't feel well, press really hard for that free t3 test. If you feel ok, well...don't mess with what's not broken!


----------



## bdavis (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh Joplin, that is so interesting. I had no idea insurance companies balked at any bloodwork...I have never had to pay for any labs at all, but I guess my docs have only asked for the ones they cover.

Your plan sounds like a good one. I can discuss that with my doctor...it's so reasonable. I do want to feel better, but it's hard to know at this stage in my life (55, starting menopause, pre-diabetic) WHAT is causing the joint pain, the fatigue, etc....I like to think it is all related to my thyroid, but I know it can be so many things. Plus...old age!! Ah, to be 25 again!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Naw... it's on the package insert and also in quite a few medical publications.


----------

